# 1936 Bluebird on CL



## tesch (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's the link. Located in NC and is posted all over CL. http://santabarbara.craigslist.org/bik/4409208305.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Finding a rack, seat, and correct fenders for that is going to be a chore and not cheap either. I personally think it's over the money at that price. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 6, 2014)

*1936 bluebird*



Freqman1 said:


> Finding a rack, seat, and correct fenders for that is going to be a chore and not cheap either. I personally think it's over the money at that price. V/r Shawn




im with ya there shawn.so much to do on this bike and with all the parts to hunt down,just too much cash.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah but it's still exciting to see a fresh one come to the marketplace, but I agree way over the money.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2014)

So I guess this one wasn't so bad at $5,500. Included a newly restored seat too.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 6, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Finding a rack, seat, and correct fenders for that is going to be a chore and not cheap either. I personally think it's over the money at that price. V/r Shawn




Don't forget the correct pedals, replacement grips, ornament, speedo, etc, etc. 

That's a terrific early Bluebird, but it's Bluebird in form only. That thing shouldn't bring half of what they're asking. There are equally as rare and special bikes complete and NICE currently for sale out there for less that aren't selling.


----------



## RJWess (Apr 6, 2014)

This bike seems to be on the majority of everyone’s top ten want list. The supply and demand will dictate the price. He will probably get the asking price if not very close to it. The most important piece is there, the bike. Just my opinion.


----------



## jkent (Apr 7, 2014)

Post has been deleted, wonder if it sold? 
Man I want a bluebird


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 7, 2014)

bluebird prices go all over the place. I myself can't even find a steady value for them month to month.

Nick.


----------



## rlhender (Apr 7, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> bluebird prices go all over the place. I myself can't even find a steady value for them month to month.
> 
> Nick.





So tell me how many you have seen sell over the last 12 months and at what price?

Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2014)

I know of one really nice original that traded at about $12k a couple of fairly complete but condition 5/6 at around $8000-8500, one rough pretty complete but needing resto at about $5500, the Copake bike last year $12k?, and didn't Strucel have one for sale a year or so ago for $12K? These were all '35-7 BBs. The bottom line is enough of these trade hands to establish the market. Personally this is one of those bikes I'm not touching unless its complete. This bike is on my near term hit list just need to clear some other financial obligations and find someone willing to work with me. V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 7, 2014)

*Bluebird*

The Copake Bluebird sold for 15.400. Strucels bike was offered at 14000.00


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 7, 2014)

Bluebirds fluctuate in value based on condition, completeness, and who/where the players are as anything else...just that the ceiling is much higher than other prewar balloon tires and they are most commonly found missing model specific parts swinging price much greater than if they were shared among models and of more common examples.
Did anyone capture a photo of this bike they can post, I didn't see it?
Chris


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is a pic of it from Double Nickle's American Vintage Bicycle Supply FB page-


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2014)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> The Copake Bluebird sold for 15.400. Strucels bike was offered at 14000.00




Thanks Mike--I couldn't remember exactly what the Copake bike sold for or Strucel was asking. Did the Strucel bike sell? I think Gary M. got about $15k for his but that was an exceptional resto in my book. V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 7, 2014)

*BB*

I  bought the Strucel Bike. The restoration is exceptional. I agree Gary M. Bike was Super Nice! and worth every Dime. Mike


----------

